# 1936 Mosin/Nagant in hand



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

So I picked up an old 91/30 mosin today for about 200 bucks used, and from what I can tell it is in decent condition. Let me preface that and say that it's innards are in good shape and the action, while a little tight at the moment, is pretty much rust free and well kept. The stock has certainly seen better days, but a wartime firearm should certainly have a handful of blemishes. 

Anyways, obviously it is chambered in 7.62x54 Russian. If it shoots well, I'm considering putting it to good use, seeing as it falls between a .308 and a 30-06 as a niche. Its tall and heavy. As long as my shotgun and probably half a pound heavier, but the look of these old school firearms begs that it be put to purpose. IF I were able to get it to shoot within 1.5 inch groups, hand loaded, factory or otherwise, does anyone have any qualms about game taking capability? I never really looked into Communist Russian guns, but I must say I'm starting to fall in love with the thing. 

I'd love to hear opinions on it.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

I have a 91/30 as well. Really fun gun to shoot. I don't think you'd have a problem hunting with it, assuming you were able to find a decent round. I don't think the ball surplus ammo is a great hunting round. It's dead accurate that's for sure. My only hangups with not ever taking mine hunting are the lack of a scope (because if you had a Mosin with an original scope you definitely shouldn't hunt with it, much more valuable) and the fact that it is real heavy. Accuracy shouldn't be an issue though with those guns.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm thinking of re-using the factory (non-surplus) brass from the shells I picked up, and probably loading a 180 grain sierra pro-hunter at .311 diameter. Assuming everything works out.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I may use my 1948 M44 Mosin Nagant this year on a cow tag... Just for giggles.. But I'll have to see how it shoots with factory SP ammo... I don't have reloading stuff for it yet so I can't go that route..


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

If you plan on reloading for a Mosin, it pays to slug the barrel to determine which diameter bullet is appropriate. I use Hornady's, in various diameters.
Once you have that figured out and if the barrel is in decent condition (many are counter-bored at the muzzle, which helps to restore accuracy), it makes a decent knock-around rifle.
You'll learn to dislike that steel buttplate, but remember is was intended to be used by soldiers wearing heavy winter coats.
Don't bother with the safety. Pain in the butt.
Remember to load the internal magazine so that the next rimmed cartridge loaded is in front of the previously loaded cartridge.
I've hunted with the 7.62x54R cartridge and it is as effective today as it was in 1891.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

I noticed that the safety was kind of a hindrance, but I suppose a battle rifle has different needs when it comes to safety. As for the steel butt plate, the 182's I shot earlier didn't hit much harder than a field load from a 12 gauge. Maybe shooting a lot at a time will make a difference, but I found the recoil to be very tolerable in just a tshirt. 

It's good to know that my sudden yearning to use the rifle on big-game isn't just a fantasy.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Mosin's are fun as heck. I'm getting up there in years and don't care for the recoil so I put a $20 Limbsaver slip on recoil pad from Wally World on mine and it is a joy to shoot. If you're going to reload I would try different weight and configuration bullets from 150 grain to 185 grain. Definitely slug the barrel as it could take a .310, .311 or .312. You can always play safe and go with .311 if you don't want to slug the barrel. There are a couple of excellent Mosin forums you could check out where a lot of guys reload and that will give you a good start.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

With regard to loading the rounds in the magazine, the Mosin Nagant has a cartridge interrupter mechanism that makes it unnecessary to load it so the rims are in any particular order.

The mechanism is on the left hand side of the magazine. When you cycle the bolt it allows one cartridge to raise up to loadable position, but it keeps the next lower cartridge from moving up until the bolt is cycled. This undoes any rimlock configuration that might occur during loading of the magazine.

The cycle needs to be a full cycle. Under certain conditions it is possible that the lower cartridge may no be raised into position. (I won't explain how this can happen right now.) If you try to load the next cartridge by just forward/backward movement of the bolt, without turning the bolt, the cartridge will not move into load position because it does not actuate the cartridge interrupter. Therefore, you should cycle the bolt completely, and that will actuate the cartridge interrupter and allow the round to be loaded.

The mechanism is actually quite clever and more or less eliminates the problem of rimlock in the magazine.

By the way, it looks like you have a pretty nice pre-war specimen. The fit and finish of those is much better than the ones made during WW II.

With regard to the cartridge, it is powerful and capable of good accuracy in a good rifle. Plenty of moose have fallen to this cartridge in Finland.


----------



## CzHskr (Jan 29, 2012)

I had a Finn made Tikka 91/30, I cry every time that I remember having to sell it. That was a **** fine rifle with a beautiful bore.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I have a 1940 m38. great little gun. Shot a whitetail doe with it, using barnaul 203gr. cant find those anymore though.


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

I bought three Finnish M39s for $99 from Century Arms. Totally soaked in grease.
The metal cleaned up easily. The stocks took a lot of time to work the oil out of the wood, which revealed beautiful tiger stripes.
As I am sticking with Russian only, I ended up selling them off a year later for between $150 and $200.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

If anyone out here is thinking of parting with a Finn please contact me. I'd love to have one to go with my 1942 M38


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Why in D-Hell would a guy with an permanent signature line harping on Obama being a communist be such a fan of communist firearms? This world and the people in it make zero sense to me. Go buy yourself a nice Garand and eat a cheeseburger, otherwise take down the signature line ya pinko!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Airborne said:


> Why in D-Hell would a guy with an permanent signature line harping on Obama being a communist be such a fan of communist firearms? This world and the people in it make zero sense to me. Go buy yourself a nice Garand and eat a cheeseburger, otherwise take down the signature line ya pinko!


Because I can't afford a Garand. I'd own one in a second if I could. Bought my M38 for $75. Got 880 rounds of ammo for 150$. Besides the 6 foot flame that comes out of the barrel is freakin awesome. Every time at the range people come ask what the hell I'm shooting that throws out a 6 foot flame. If you have a Garand for $75 let me know.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

We call em "moist nuggets" ---------SS


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

Airborne said:


> Why in D-Hell would a guy with an permanent signature line harping on Obama being a communist be such a fan of communist firearms?


 Can't speak for that guy, but as for me; I like owning the weapons of our former enemies.


----------



## CzHskr (Jan 29, 2012)

LanceS4803 said:


> I bought three Finnish M39s for $99 from Century Arms. Totally soaked in grease.
> The metal cleaned up easily. The stocks took a lot of time to work the oil out of the wood, which revealed beautiful tiger stripes.
> As I am sticking with Russian only, I ended up selling them off a year later for between $150 and $200.


What year was this? I have yet to pay under 4 bills for an M39.


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

CzHskr said:


> What year was this? I have yet to pay under 4 bills for an M39.


 I had to check my bound book, Dec 1997:
Two VKTs and a Sako.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> We call em "moist nuggets" ---------SS


i dont have a clue what that means but its funny

.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Ive got one of the Chinese T53's which is basically the M44 but with a chrome lined barrel. It shoots much better than m44's we have. Picked up some of these http://www.midwayusa.com/product/77...ain-soft-point-box-of-20?cm_vc=ProductFinding and I wouldn't hesitate taking it hunting (if I had no other options) lol.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Bo0YaA said:


> Ive got one of the Chinese T53's which is basically the M44 but with a chrome lined barrel. It shoots much better than m44's we have. Picked up some of these http://www.midwayusa.com/product/77...ain-soft-point-box-of-20?cm_vc=ProductFinding and I wouldn't hesitate taking it hunting (if I had no other options) lol.


Some of the T53 were in rough shape, I almost picked up one but she looked "rode hard and put up wet". I wouldn't mind getting a good T53. I like the shorter Mosins and that's why I have the M38. I've missed out on a couple of really nice M44's in the last year or so. I picked up some brass and projectiles and am going to make some hunting loads for my M38. Can't wait to see how much the accuracy improves and take a deer with it too. I've watched some shows where homesteaders in Alaska use the M91/30 and take Caribou with it quite regularly. After all the Ruskies designed it to work well in the cold and snow and that it does.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

LostLouisianian said:


> Mosin's are fun as heck. I'm getting up there in years and don't care for the recoil so I put a $20 Limbsaver slip on recoil pad from Wally World on mine and it is a joy to shoot. If you're going to reload I would try different weight and configuration bullets from 150 grain to 185 grain. Definitely slug the barrel as it could take a .310, .311 or .312. You can always play safe and go with .311 if you don't want to slug the barrel. There are a couple of excellent Mosin forums you could check out where a lot of guys reload and that will give you a good start.












After slugging the barrel, the lowest reading I got was .3125 using my calipers on the reversed grooves. Would a .312 bullet be the best choice for this or closer to .311 or .310?


----------

